# Our New Year getaway



## Ronni (Jan 3, 2019)

Another Airbnb trip for us after a very hectic month getting through the Xmas season.  Both of us work and this time of year is crazy on both the work front and the personal front, so a couple days away doing a bunch of nothing except recuperating was definitely a need!

I found Tuscany In Tennessee, an airbnb about an hour outside Nashville.  Fashioned after a Tuscany vineyard ambiance, it features a hot tub and a fire pit in a Piazza surrounded by hills and vineyard and gorgeous mature trees.  Unlike other airbnbs we've stayed at, this one also featured a trattoria that served the most delicious italian food.  Our hosts, Estie and Tammy are italian, and managed to capture a totally authentic Italian feel to the airbnb!  It was so relaxing, and just exactly what we needed! 

Kicking back after we arrived.  Whew, so nice to relax!!


We spent New Years Eve day relaxing in the hot tub, lounging around the fire, and eating crackers, brie, swiss and smoked oysters...heaven!!






We ate some of the most amazing food!  A 4 course meal for our New Year's Eve celebration, and the most amazing breakfast I think either of us has ever had!   


It was exactly what we needed to recharge from the craziness we'd both been dealing with in December, and kind of reset things to be able to hit the ground running in the new year!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Ronni,thanks for sharing the pictures
it looks like you both had a wonderful time relaxing,thinking you were in a Tuscany villa


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2019)

What a cozy spot. Love that hot tub. Glad you had a relaxing time.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice pics, Ronni.  You seem to go on a LOT of getaways.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)

Great pictures Ronni, you two were meant for each other, always seem to really enjoy each other's company and have a fun time.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Nice pics, Ronni.  You seem to go on a LOT of getaways.



We do!  It's kind of our thing.   We both work hard and have pretty hectic lives, and these mini-adventures and getaways are sort of like a re-set button when life gets crazy! We have a couple trips planned already for this year.  We're taking several days to go to Las Vegas in late Feb/March.  That  one is a gift from his daughter and her fiancé.  And then a visit to our friends in Georgia in May sometime.  We'll all go white water rafting on the Broad River. I've been doing that a couple times a year with them for a few years now, and then Ron and I both went last year....what a blast!!  We all had such a good time, played hard and then partied hard afterwards.  It was a fun weekend and we're looking forward to doing it again!  And then several more ideas, vague at this point.  But he wants to go up North to visit with friends and family like we did last year.  I want to go to CA to visit with my son and his family there.  Another airbnb I want to check out too.  It promises to be a fun year!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2019)

I enjoyed the pics, Ronni. Glad you had such a great time!


----------

